# Sluggish/loss of appetite- gourami and angels



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey all.

Kind of been battling a disease for a while now. It first started with an angelfish- he became sluggish and would hide behind plants. Then he lost his appetite. He would try to eat by taking it in....but then a few seconds later spit it out. He clinged onto life for many months somehow.

6 months later and it looks like my other fish have a similar problem. 1 angel and 3 gourami's are starting to show the same symptoms. I do not see any visible defects on any of them. Any thoughts on what it could be or what to look for? Started looking into salt bath/dips....but just a little concerned about doing that to them.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Try water changes. Both Angelfish and Gouramiis need high quality water. Also look at your water temperature. Both Gouramiis and Angels need 78+ water.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Have you tested ammonia, nitrites, nitrates?


----------

